# battle kid 2: Mountain of Torment rom dumped



## caitsith2 (Oct 11, 2013)

The rom for Battle Kid 2: Mountain of Torment was recently dumped and leaked out onto the net. I just happened to find it in my random browsing today.  Like the first game, I can't link to the source, as this game is officially sold.


----------



## Celice (Oct 11, 2013)

Man, I remember it was amazing to see the first one finally get released. All that work done by basically one guy, turning into a full NES game. The second one dropped off my radar a couple years back...


----------

